# Hacking a unsubbed Tivo



## aftyde (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello All,

I recently moved overseas and found my old Philipps Tivo - I wiped it, so there is nothing on it and it is unsubbed.

In order to do anything interesting with it - apparently you need to enable hack mode using the keyboard function (search for a title) using the remote.

Problem is, on a unsubbed tivo there is no way to get to the character entry screen - or at least no way that I know of. Can anyone lend me a hand?

Thanks!


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

aftyde said:


> Problem is, on a unsubbed tivo there is no way to get to the character entry screen - or at least no way that I know of. Can anyone lend me a hand?


I don't know what you're talking about there. You don't need the character entry screen to hack a tivo. See the Zipper thread.

How often does this unsubbed question come up?

Perhaps you should read this:  Adding a Tivo with NO service just to network? or this: Yet Another 'Recording without a subscription' question or this: Tivo Series 2 with no Service - Help please


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is a Series 1 Standalone, the zipper is not useable on it.

The OP wants access to the "find program" screen to enable backdoors, which is unavailable on an unsubbed Series 1.


----------

